# You guy's have got to watch this video!! what a very naughty pony, but a fab jockey



## Gucci_b (19 August 2010)

This pony is very naughty, but the rider is very, very brave by not giving up....

[youtube]aUaP0t5IUnM[/youtube]


----------



## doveys (19 August 2010)

Now there's a future eventer if ever I saw one. A new Mr Stickability.  I hope he doesn't get dispirited with the nasty little so and so !!!


----------



## Troylimbo1 (19 August 2010)

That is absolutely hysterical. I am wetting myself laughing.
What a fab little rider to keep getting back on though!


----------



## hadfos (19 August 2010)

Small adult and ass kicked springs to mind!!!what a brave little boy(loved the smile on his face at the beginning) but one damn right obnoctious little pony!


----------



## horsecrazy25 (19 August 2010)

What a very very very very very naughty little pony, great little rider!! Pony did make me laugh x


----------



## ihatework (19 August 2010)

What a vile little pony, but kudos to the kid he'll make a great future jockey for sure.


----------



## Cliqmo (19 August 2010)

Awesome clip!! What a fab little jockey x x


----------



## FlorenceBassey (19 August 2010)

I know that pony and kid, he is fine, if you read the comment under the vid you will see he no longer has the pony, and was never hurt of faized by him


----------



## nokia (19 August 2010)

what a brill rider..what a naughty pony


----------



## Chellebean (19 August 2010)

That's brillant!  
Why is it tho, kids hold on during the bronc and when the pony stop fall off? My friends daughter does this! lol


----------



## dominobrown (19 August 2010)

That pony is acompleate and utter ******


----------



## sare_bear (19 August 2010)

Damn naughty pony!! Hope that continuous bad experience of getting bucked off did not put that kid off for good. Probably taught him stickability, but there are only so many setbacks that most people can take before giving up. Hope he gets a nicer second pony.


----------



## A1fie (19 August 2010)

Fantastic clip - couldn't stop laughing.  Fab little jockey.


----------



## DragonSlayer (19 August 2010)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=393704

My comments on here!


----------



## miss_bird (19 August 2010)

Brill vid, there are a couple more of him and the pony on there just as blasted funny


----------



## Lila (19 August 2010)

Omg PMSL at this all the way through. Infact watched it twice. What a naughty but very cute pony And what a fab little kid


----------



## wonkey_donkey (19 August 2010)

I don't think it's funny at all. Why the hell would a parent put their child of risk of serious injury riding such a naughty pony is beyond me.

With a little boy who can ride so well you would think they would buy him a pony that's safe.

Riding is dangerous enough as it is . . . . stupid idiots.


----------



## DragonSlayer (19 August 2010)

wonkey_donkey said:



			I don't think it's funny at all. Why the hell would a parent put their child of risk of serious injury riding such a naughty pony is beyond me.

With a little boy who can ride so well you would think they would buy him a pony that's safe.

Riding is dangerous enough as it is . . . . stupid idiots.
		
Click to expand...

Thats what I said on the other thread....no way would I let my son ride a pony like that.


----------



## Tiffany (19 August 2010)

What a brave little jockey, loved the expressions on his face. Despite the pony's behaviour it's a little cutie 

Great clip


----------



## jack9 (19 August 2010)

good rider but iw as a bit :s when i saw him being trampled and dragged...........

glad he no longer has it.... lol!


----------



## dunthing (19 August 2010)

As someone else said, a small adult and a kick up the A**. I wouldn't put my kids on that little horror but that lad is a cracking little rider. He reminds me very much of John Francome at about the same age. He has a great future if the pony doesn't put him off.


----------



## piggyinablanket (19 August 2010)

wonkey_donkey said:



			I don't think it's funny at all. Why the hell would a parent put their child of risk of serious injury riding such a naughty pony is beyond me.

With a little boy who can ride so well you would think they would buy him a pony that's safe.

Riding is dangerous enough as it is . . . . stupid idiots.
		
Click to expand...

Thats exactly my view too. As a mother of 4 younguns there is NO way on this earth that I would allow them to ride a pony like that. In the vid, we watched a very small child get stood on, entangled in stirrups and upside down, bolted with etc etc..  That may well be a fab little kid but what STUPID parents. I hope the child now rides a safer mount which he has a half chance of staying on.


----------



## nikicb (19 August 2010)

artysteph said:



			Thats exactly my view too. As a mother of 4 younguns there is NO way on this earth that I would allow them to ride a pony like that. In the vid, we watched a very small child get stood on, entangled in stirrups and upside down, bolted with etc etc..  That may well be a fab little kid but what STUPID parents. I hope the child now rides a safer mount which he has a half chance of staying on.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree, and that's pretty much what I said on the other thread!


----------



## Sol (19 August 2010)

Tbh, doubt the kid would bother much longer, I know if all I ever got was a pony that decked me to that extent, then I'd quit if I couldn't do better! Yep, I fell off my first pony - more or less every day for about 2yrs. But that pony is a *****, and why on earth do his parents PUT HIM BACK ON IT?! 
I don't even *like* children, but what the hell? There were numerous occasions in that video where that child could of very easily been killed. Yes, it's a risk sport at ALL levels, but there's no need to increase the risk like that, for a child, surely?!


----------



## Chestnuttymare (19 August 2010)

artysteph said:



			Thats exactly my view too. As a mother of 4 younguns there is NO way on this earth that I would allow them to ride a pony like that. In the vid, we watched a very small child get stood on, entangled in stirrups and upside down, bolted with etc etc..  That may well be a fab little kid but what STUPID parents. I hope the child now rides a safer mount which he has a half chance of staying on.
		
Click to expand...

totally agree with this. I cannot believe they would keep putting him on this pony. There was no doubt that he wanted him off. There must have been a reason for that too. Maybe the pony was hurting somewhere.  
The thing is, the kid came off quite a few times on the vid, i just wonder how many other times he hit the deck.


----------



## Sparkles (19 August 2010)

wonkey_donkey said:



			I don't think it's funny at all. Why the hell would a parent put their child of risk of serious injury riding such a naughty pony is beyond me.

With a little boy who can ride so well you would think they would buy him a pony that's safe.

Riding is dangerous enough as it is . . . . stupid idiots.
		
Click to expand...



Ditto. That pony had some pretty mean tricks to it! Made me wanna get on the little **** and have it meet it's match to be honest lol.


----------



## flowerlady (19 August 2010)

I agree with most of the comments as to why a parent would put their child in danger.  But I would also ask why a parent or anyone would give such a young child a schooling whip??  This pony if you watch the other clips where there is no crop or whip does not attempt to get the child off admittedly his is on a lead rope.  But this clip the child touches the pony with the whip.  It's a no brainer really!!  I can never understand why people give children crops and whips they should learn to ride with the other aids first.

Rant over.


----------



## flowerlady (19 August 2010)

Agree with most of the comments.  But the pony only took off or bucked when the child touched it with a schooling whip.  Why do people insist on giving children whips, crops and spurs.  They should learn to ride with the other aids, hands, voice, seat and legs.  

I wrote a lot longer version but the link broke.

Rant over

Oh and by the way will you all stop putting links up as I spend most my time watching loads of them

Like this one I thought was funny

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cz6c-XxYSus&NR=1


----------



## Angelbones (19 August 2010)

Unfortunately that is just the sort of pony I fall in love with! I'd have him a sec. Gotta find that lad and offer him a job, what a superstar!


----------



## WoopsiiD (20 August 2010)

Ah, but look what happens when the pony behaves.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb-VrHEZe_c&NR=1
DOH!


----------



## flowerlady (20 August 2010)

WoopsiiD said:



			Ah, but look what happens when the pony behaves.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb-VrHEZe_c&NR=1
DOH!
		
Click to expand...

See no whip


----------



## livingsky (20 August 2010)

Looks like they made it onto Fugly :/

http://fuglyblog.com/?p=2249

The comments as usual have been very opinionated, a lot were saying it was the riders fault and some thought he should still be on the lead rein!!! I have to disagree I think he was fab, sure he has faults. But I bet most were from riding rank pony!!

As a parent I could never put my kid through that though, I'm glad he has a nice pony now and Ed has a new career.


----------



## charleysummer (20 August 2010)

completely stupid! wtf are the parents doing- it is very dangerous and hes lucky he didnt break his neck, yes that child is fearless- i was at that age untill i fell of, was dragged by my ankles and broke something, realised it wasnt a safe hobby and gained a reality check!


----------



## misterjinglejay (20 August 2010)

Ross's next pony, Pip, is stunning and very willing. They make an excellent pair!


----------



## moses06 (20 August 2010)

Gucci_b said:



			This pony is very naughty, but the rider is very, very brave by not giving up....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUaP0t5IUnM

Click to expand...

Horrid little git!!! but these are the ponies that teach kids to RIDE!!! One thing I noticed and am noticing alot in the "naughty pony" vids on youtube is that saddles are fitted way to far forward - the riders seem to be sitting on the withers all the time.....no wonder they can't go forwards and stretch properly - I always want to shove many a saddle back a good few inches!!


----------



## wilsha (20 August 2010)

Didnt someone else just do a thread on this?


----------



## Kenzo (20 August 2010)

Had a chuckle at first ...cute factor and all that, but when I continued to watch it actually made me cringe, thankfully the little personage didn't get injured, I couldn't stand there with a video camera filming them both knowing the pony was going have the child off at every opportunity.

But what little star the rider is....reminded me of a young Geoff Billington they way they sat there proud as punch at the start of the vid, bless em.


----------



## Kenzo (20 August 2010)

WoopsiiD said:



			Ah, but look what happens when the pony behaves.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb-VrHEZe_c&NR=1
DOH!
		
Click to expand...

LOL that's genius


----------



## Crackajack (20 August 2010)

LMAO

I was cringing and laughing all the way through that!!
I remember riding some ponies like that when i was young - but not that young!!
I found the second video funnier - pony was behaved but then....oops!
She must have felt like a right wally!


----------



## bexwarren24 (20 August 2010)

Video was hilarious. Ok, we can all say irresponsible parents, etc but that kid obviously had balls and i bet that pony will make him a fantastic rider. Lets be honest everything is going to be easy after Ed. 

One of the best young riders I know had a terribly naughty pony as a child, now, at the age of 18 she has got a home produced mare (all done by herself) upto BE novice level and is winning regularly and is now aiming for intermediate by then the end of this year. If I could ride like that at her age then I would be grateful for my naughty little pony that taught me how to be a real rider and more importantly, how to stick to a seat.


----------



## smellsofhorse (20 August 2010)

cheeky pony!

But a great jockey!


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (20 August 2010)

omg, I was laughing the whole way through that lol. Bless him, his little face, chuckling away! Just proves kids really do bounce!

What a complete little sh** that pony is though, echo someone else, small, competent teenager needed on that to sort it out!!


----------



## catdragon (20 August 2010)

What a lovely little boy Ross is, Ed was a naughty little bugger and Ross did so well. I agree, an event rider in the making. Lesson to us all "Smile in the face of adversity "!!!


----------



## Nic (20 August 2010)

Good on Ross,  Pony is an evil little gitbag.  Everytime he gets Ross off he stands over him looking pleased with himself!


----------



## posie_honey (20 August 2010)

oooh we had a welshie called joey who was a spitting image in every way to Ed!!cheeky little sod who knew all the tricks in the book!!
nevr did me any harm


----------



## am3l1a (20 August 2010)

Troylimbo1 said:



			That is absolutely hysterical. I am wetting myself laughing.
What a fab little rider to keep getting back on though!
		
Click to expand...

snap! that was so funny !!!!! and amazing !


----------



## Rana (20 August 2010)

What a horrid little pony.  Agree with whoever said "Small adult and an a** kicking"!

Very pleased to read he has a new pony now, he's a lovely little rider, hope he does well in the future


----------



## Cazza525 (20 August 2010)

totally hilarious!!


----------



## caitlin95uk (20 August 2010)

amazing jockey, :O :O 
and to the people that said they wouldnt put someone on a pony like that. when i was 8 i rode a shetland at my aunties and it was horrible it would tank and buck but i loved it and i rode it even though it was naughty ad its changed my riding. 
That ponies naughtiness has probably made that boy the good rider he is.


----------



## happyhack (20 August 2010)

[youtube]aUaP0t5IUnM[/youtube]

(^^ for those who cant click through to the link at work due to YT being blocked)

What a fab little jockey, totally unfazed but devil pony's antics!! He has lovely hands when the pony is doing its rocking horse bit near the start. 

Have to admit to laughing a couple of times, that little boy is great!


----------



## AprilBlossom (20 August 2010)

Love it! Awesome little rider, and awesome little bad-ass pony!


----------



## Patches (20 August 2010)

artysteph said:



			Thats exactly my view too. As a mother of 4 younguns there is NO way on this earth that I would allow them to ride a pony like that. In the vid, we watched a very small child get stood on, entangled in stirrups and upside down, bolted with etc etc..  That may well be a fab little kid but what STUPID parents. I hope the child now rides a safer mount which he has a half chance of staying on.
		
Click to expand...

As the mother of a 7 year old with a little grey Welsh pony, I have to say I completely agree. I would NOT put my young child on a pony that rears and bucks like that ever. 

What struck me, more than anything, was how rarely someone seems to go to the boy's aid, even when the pony is rolling and he's asking what the pony is doing, the camera is never put down. Don't understand that at all. What parent wouldn't want to go to the aid of their child that's being dragged by a pony and why would you ask the lead horse to canter across the diagonal like that when you already know the pony is going to buck the child off when that happens? It did seem it was done to secure video clips.


----------



## stilltrying (20 August 2010)

what a fantastic vid!!!  Its ponies like that that make good riders.


----------



## blackhorse09 (20 August 2010)

Can't believe how naughty that pony was, he threw in every trick in the book! The boy was very brave and a good little rider- also sweet that he loved the pony regardless & wouldn't let it go!


----------



## happyhack (20 August 2010)

stilltrying said:



			what a fantastic vid!!!  Its ponies like that that make good riders.
		
Click to expand...

totally agree! 

Wish I had got to learn on a pony like that, instead of the safe as houses  ponies at the RS that I DID ride. I think I would be a much better rider today!!


----------



## jenbleep (20 August 2010)

I can see what you guys are saying, that this pony will have made him a better rider yada yada yada, but if that boy was say 13 and he was on a small horse it would be classed as 'dangerous' etc etc not 'funny/cute'. That pony is vile! I don't get how people think it's funny when a pony behaves like that but when a horse does it...

Good job that the boy took it all in his stride and wasn't fazed by the little ****!


----------



## FestiveBoomBoom (20 August 2010)

jenbleep said:



			That pony is vile! I don't get how people think it's funny when a pony behaves like that but when a horse does it...
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this! Just can't see the cute factor at all - vile, horrible little ****! Hope it ended up in a can 
Great little jockey though


----------



## JDChaser (20 August 2010)

Sorry to be a downer but that really made me wince a few times, especially when he had his feet stuck in the stirrups


----------



## nikicb (20 August 2010)

JDChaser said:



			Sorry to be a downer but that really made me wince a few times, especially when he had his feet stuck in the stirrups  

Click to expand...

Agreed, this is a child we are looking at here not a crash test dummy.  Having had my son come off his sec A when he was little and then have to have major orthapedic surgery for a completely shattered arm, followed by a week in hospital, another op to remove the wires and a year of follow up physio etc, all I can say is that the child in the video is incredibly lucky.  Our sec A is a fantastic lead rein pony, but a little sod off it and now I won't let any child ride him off the lead rein unless they are almost too big for him and very experienced and even then I watch him like a hawk (he gets a look in his eye and squeals just before he does anything - it is pure naughtiness, he is totally sound etc.).


----------



## Booboos (20 August 2010)

I can't believe there are people who found this video funny. That is one dangerous pony and it seemed to get more and more dangerous over the course of the video. I can't imagine what the parents were thinking, plonking that kid back on the pony and picking up the video camera. Under what other circumstances would you ever allow a child to be repeatedly put at risk of so serious an injury? Would you let a child cycle on the motorway and laugh every time a car swerved?


----------



## vikkiandmonica (20 August 2010)

I do agree that some of the situations the child was in did get fairly dangerous, however it seems to be a case of the pony is a saint on the lead rein, then when the child is off the lead rein, the pony turns into a bit of a tit. When I got lessons though, I was small and good enough to ride the little terrors, who would buck, tank of with you, and had some other flaws, yet it made me the rider I am today, and I can sit to bucks and rears and stop bolters etc. without getting nervous really, whereas if I had been put on all the nicely behaved horses, I think I'd be a quivering reck with the 2 I have now. 

Because I was put on the naughty horses and Monica could test me, when I got Wings who needed bringing on more and was greener, I could deal with the things he would throw at me much better than I would of done if I was put on the easy ponies.


----------



## xxxloz123 (20 August 2010)

although i have to say that the little jokey has amazing courage! I for one would not put my child on that pony! may look funny for the time being, but it wont be long till more serious damage is done. i think the parents should be ashamed of themselve for putting their son in danger and should question their parenting skills...


----------



## Kaylum (20 August 2010)

Humm its not the pony's fault.  It needs schooling and probably knows no better.  Get it schooled properly before you put a little kiddie on it.  Its ok him getting thrown around and people thinking its funny but personally I dont, having seen a little kid being thrown into a fence face first.


----------



## Tinypony (20 August 2010)

Doesn't anyone else think that the little boy was doing a lot of rein jabbing in the video when the pony was being good?  Pony going forward, little lad loses his balance a bit, jabs pony in mouth, pony very kindly carries on going forward.  Some ponies will put up with a lot of that, but if they aren't comfortable, that would be enough to make them start to protest about being ridden.  It would explain why he is better on the lead rein as well, because things would be a bit more sedate with someone running beside, and less loss of balance possibly.
If small people or novices are allowed to ride mine they don't get a bit.


----------



## Kaylum (20 August 2010)

I agree Tinypony.  The boy cant ride and pony needs to go back to basics.  No wonder its fed up.


----------



## Magicmillbrook (20 August 2010)

I am another parent who was peeping from behind her hands in horror.  I agree a naughty pony can teach a child alot but this is over and above 'naughty', the pony was being an absolute S***t.  There is no way on earth I would have put my child back on time and time again, nor would I have stood there and film while my beloved child was being reared with, dragged, bucked, rolled.... the mind just boggles.


----------



## Rowreach (20 August 2010)

stilltrying said:



			what a fantastic vid!!!  Its ponies like that that make good riders.
		
Click to expand...

I have never said anything like this on hho before but ^^^ is a load of ******** 

I teach a lot of kids on a lot of different ponies, and I have two small boys of my own, one of whom is currently getting to grips with a young pony.  There is a big difference between learning to ride a green or opinionated pony which is basically safe, and one like Ed which isn't.

And I would be wanting to find out why Ed behaves like that and doing something about it instead of videoing it (dear God) while it keeps dumping my kid on the floor


----------



## maggiesmum (20 August 2010)

I too am horrified at the thought of putting the poor child back on the sodding pony! And i'm not really sure why anybody would want to publish a video to the general public of their 6yo child getting its foot caught in the stirrup and being dragged!!! 
Its just downright irresponsible!!!!


----------



## Sanolly (20 August 2010)

For all those saying that the parents forced tis kid to ride such a naughty pony please read this:



			hi everyone. was told that this was one of your topic's regarding naughty ed. i am Mandy ( ross's nan .) firstly let me explain why i put the naughty clips together... it was to show the trainer where ed was going to be schooled of the problems we had with ed, he could go months not putting a foot wrong, and they needed to see that he could be naughty as alot of the time ed was fab. Ed was a fab lead rein pony and would follow you like a little puppy. Ross did not want to stay on lead rein and so he started to ride in paddock and got the feel of trot and canter while on a long lunge line. he picked it up really quick, and of course no longer wanted to be on lunge. Ross would then try to get ed to canter on his own steam, but being the stubbun pony that he could be would not move. ross would kick kick but no avail, ross's legs were not below the saddle. so we tried a small crop, all was fine for some time and ross had great fun... you are right what you said about boys not wanting to learn your way just there way... and all he wanted was to have fun... all was good till ross got better at riding and he was telling ed where to go, and no your not going that way, basicly ross had started to take control and ed couldnt do or go where he wanted.. that was when we realised something not quite right with ed, and when ross would kick kick to get him to go he would buck ross off, so they would then have a battle of wills... ross would not let ed get away with it and if ross wanted him to go to oneway or do something ed would get him off..... he tried using the crop and ed paid attention, but after a while he was not having it and so every time ross used the crop he would have a tatrum, so ross stopped using the crop but that just made ed worse, he new he didnt have to do what was asked of him and that was that and no matter how much ross kicked he would not do what ross was asking, ross had a great idea that if he has a crop in his hand ed would think he would use it.... so if you watch the parts of ed being good you will notice that ross is only showing him the crop.... this worked fine for some time and ross was able to get on with riding and learning to go over some jumps too. it maybe wrong but ed would just follow another pony and fly over the jumps letting ross feel the way of jumping without having to put up with any battles of ed not wanting to do as ross wanted.... i got ed's back checked out, got teeth checked, got saddle checked, all was ok, so i sent ed off to a trainer for reschooling for 2 weeks, i showed her the video of ed being naughty and ed being good, so she new what they had to deal with. they had girls who were very able riders... he got the first girl on the floor, she had no crop she used her legs.. she got back on, and after that they had just little problems, the odd buck and tatrum.. he was schooled to a good standard. we went and collected our new ed from school and brought him home...... he was alot better but would still have battles with ross, but this time ross was winning a few more than ed. i did get a trainer to yard to but he could not find a problem with ed at all and said he was a cracking little pony... i tried on many ocassions to get ross a new pony, but ross would not have that, he would just cry and say he loves ed, he cried more about the idea of letting ed go than any of his falls and mishaps... what could i do... i just had to try and let ross have fun on ed and make sure i was always there with him.... and he ALWAYS had his protection gear on.... things were good most of the time... ed would still sometimes have a bad attitude day, and on those days we just got through it.... he would only ride for 10 mins so they always ended on a good note... ross knew if ed was going to be naughty as soon as he got on him, and like i said he would just ride for a small amount of time and end with no fights... next thing i notice was ross had grown alot, and he could do with a bigger pony, it took me sometime for ross to agree and when he new ed was going to be trained to pull a cart he thought it was coooool... he went to a lovely home, the new owners new that ed was not a riding pony... he would be fine on a lead rein, but under no circumstances must he be allowed off lead rein with a rider.... they fully understood that, but wanted to train him to cart.... the back groung of ed was that he was not cut till he was about 5 and so had kept the neck and shoulder muscels, pulling a little cart would have been no problems.... as some of you may know we then bought pip.... it took a while for ross to bond as he missed ed so much.... but with pip he has never used a crop, and he has always had full control of pip even though he did look like a little dot on pip.... pip responses with leg, and ross has riding/jumping lessons on pip.... so everyone now you have the full story of that little "nuts" ed. and he was at times a right little "nuts".... but at no time did he ever deserve to be pusing up daisys or in a can of dog food. he was ed and ross loved him, i can fully understand why you thought the worste.... i put the film on you tube to show the girls at our new yard what ed was like, cos when you tell people they just dont believe you.... yes he was a little "nuts" and when they watched the clips they then realised that there little pony was an angel....... i have put on ed being good just to try and show he was not all bad. i hope this clears up any idea that this film was put together for entertainment.... it was put together years ago to show the trainer his bad behaviour.... thank you for letting me say my piece..... and i hope you will all understand now that you have the bigger picture... 
kind regards mandy
		
Click to expand...


----------



## charlie55 (20 August 2010)

That was so funny  Great little rider lol x


----------



## Magicmillbrook (20 August 2010)

Well that answers a  lot of questions - thankyou Mandy.  I went out after tea to poo pick and that video kept going through my mind, it realy quite disturbed me.  I can stop worrying about it now.  I am glad Ed has a new vocation other than ditching kids.  I suppose that is the problem with you-tube and the internet. We only get to see the sensational things.


----------



## Money Pit (20 August 2010)

As a long term lurker, part of the reason I finally got an account was this video.

I have 3 children under the age of 9, the eldest of whom is pony mad. After a year of lessons (having previously been on the lead rein on my own horse) I bought Brown Sugar (Roxy), a 7 y/o 14.1hh arab x quarter pony.
I went for a larger pony because that way I could get on and school her if situations like this arose. Thankfully I have never *had* to get on her, as with my daughter (whose feet barely come off the saddle!) she is as gentle as can be, and has only ever had one jumping refusal, which didn't result in a fall.

As much as it is easier to judge others in foreign situations, I have to say if the pony had had some schooling off an older more capable rider this sort of behavior could have been nipped in the bud - not through force; by having a rider that wouldn't fall off!


----------



## nikicb (20 August 2010)

Money Pit said:



			As a long term lurker, part of the reason I finally got an account was this video.

I have 3 children under the age of 9, the eldest of whom is pony mad. After a year of lessons (having previously been on the lead rein on my own horse) I bought Brown Sugar (Roxy), a 7 y/o 14.1hh arab x quarter pony.
I went for a larger pony because that way I could get on and school her if situations like this arose. Thankfully I have never *had* to get on her, as with my daughter (whose feet barely come off the saddle!) she is as gentle as can be, and has only ever had one jumping refusal, which didn't result in a fall.

As much as it is easier to judge others in foreign situations, I have to say if the pony had had some schooling off an older more capable rider this sort of behavior could have been nipped in the bud - not through force; by having a rider that wouldn't fall off!
		
Click to expand...

It's not always easy to school a pony to behave with little ones - we've had our sec A for 10 years.  On the odd occasion I get on him and school him he is a saint.  When on the lead rein, he is a saint.  When little ones are on him off the lead rein he is like the devil possessed!  My 7 year old will be coming off the lead rein on our 13'2" PBA - he will be far safer!


----------



## nikicb (20 August 2010)

and so it goes on.....

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=8860980#post8860980


----------



## foreverhorses (20 August 2010)

i found the video quite upsetting to watch.one very naughty pony that should have stayed a leadrein pony & not been allowed to put his poor rider through such dangerous situations.i know i certainly couldnt have stayed behind the camara filming whilst my child was in danger of getting hurt


----------



## Money Pit (20 August 2010)

foreverhorses said:



			i found the video quite upsetting to watch.one very naughty pony that should have stayed a leadrein pony & not been allowed to put his poor rider through such dangerous situations.i know i certainly couldnt have stayed behind the camara filming whilst my child was in danger of getting hurt

Click to expand...

^^ This! In the one instance Roxy refused, I was in the arena taking pictures, and my OH was videoing, even though she didn't fall off (just calmly asked R to stand by the spooky jump until she was no longer scared, walked her round and tried again!) You can see me run over in the background even though her trainer was already there


----------



## Holly Hocks (20 August 2010)

The kid in this video is superb and the situation reminds me of one when I was about 17 and had my horse at livery.  A young lad, aged 10 was bought a chestnut mare by his father.  The pony was difficult to say the least.  Lad fell off every single day - usually more than once - and he always got back on, even after injuries.  This lad will now be aged about 30 and rides dressage at Prix St George level ( I know- I see his results in the Horse and Hound dressage results), whereas I never got past novice.  There is something to be said for children who succeed in riding difficult ponies and those, unlike myself who always rode the safe as houses riding school horses....I know there will always be injuries to children which could be prevented - they could be hurt playing on their bicycle in the street, but you wouldn't take their bicycle away, they could be hit by a car or a bus, but you can't keep them indoors all the time.  The child was clearly enjoying riding his pony, so let him get on with it without the criticism. If you choose to only let your children ride the bombproof ponies, then that is your choice, but leave others to do as they choose.


----------



## Groom42 (22 August 2010)

I have only searched for this as someone posted the video on FB, and I just knew HHO would have some observations! Without doubt, the pony (in the video) is a little s***, and first thoughts are, "why on earth are the parents continuing to let child ride it?" He might love the pony, but, as parents, we have to sometimes make executive decisions that are unpopular! Then, of course, the thoughts that back,teeth etc need checking. It was enlightening to read the response from the little boy's grandmother, which answered a lot of the points raised by HHO. It is also nice to know that Ross has a new pony that is considerably more amenable, and that Ed has moved elsewhere. Ponies like this will make or break a rider (sometimes, unfortunately, literally), and Ross will either end up riding somewhere with a flag, or giving up completely. My only doubt now is that Ed is sold sometime in the future, for whatever reason, and ends up being used as a child's pony again, where the whole sorry circle starts over, and he is not so lucky in his ownership, and ends up............wherever?


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (22 August 2010)

How completely irresponsible for the parents to put their son on a pony like that. They were damn lucky that the child wasn't seriously hurt..........and what the hell were they doing having that horse canter off knowing full well the pony was going to chuck a strop.
Can't believe the stupidity of some people, I really can't.


----------



## Seahorse (22 August 2010)

did you notice that every time he got bucked onto the pony's neck, he put his head back up again to put him back in the saddle!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (22 August 2010)

Couldn't read what "Mandy" said as there wasn't any punctuation in her explanation. 

I found it funny at first and then as it went on thought why would anyone consistently put such a young child in such a potentially dangerous situation? Would everyone find it so funny if the kid had broken his neck? 

There is a difference between taking a calculated risk i.e. the pony is 95% well-behaved and occasionally is naughty and the pony is 95% naughty and occasionally well-behaved. In any other situation if a parent subjected their child knowingly to danger so consistently they would probably be taken into care.


----------



## Archiesmummy (22 August 2010)

What a fab little boy.  Pony, well, being a pony.  Didn't come across as nasty, more intelligent and with a bit of spirit.  Am sure mum had her heart in her mouth at times but knew pony inside out.  Her son seems to be having an awful lot of fun and didn't mind eating dirt for breakfast, dinner and tea (lol).  And little boys face said it all ... loving every minute.

I have held my daughter back to the point of not wanting her to ride for fear of her getting hurt and I wish I was more like mum of this little boy who lets him get on and have fun, have the falls, which I am sure goes a long way in making him a better rider.


----------



## mandy1960xx (22 August 2010)

i honestly understand what everyone is saying, but we cant wrap them in cotton wool... maybe im old school,, but he was his pony he had been on lead rein with ed for some time and they had bonded so much on the ground, and ross just had dreams of riding ed up the mountain.... he spend most of his time brushing ed and telling him stories, and when ross was riding ed you could hear ross singing to him.... maybe not sweet loveable ed to everyone but he was to ross.....
i could let ross play on his playstation 24/7 he wouldnt want to but at least he cant come to harm, would i then not be reported for cruelty.... in a perfect world maybe we could wrap them in cotton wool, but you have knocks and falls in the real world and i believe ross will be able to take the knocks life has planned for him and get up and brush himself down and get back on with life.... unlike some kids who have screaming tatrums and telling there mums to get rid of that pony cos it DIDNT WIN in a jump off..... and they want a new one...... in later life when they get thrown into the real world they wont cope, and will keep running to mummy to fix everything for them. i know ross will take the knocks and get back up brush himself off and move on.... most people can see the film in the context it was meant and most comments are pos. i fully understand the neg side to.... i film ross alot, not for entertainment, but for the memories, beit good or bad.... so many have said OMG that reminds me of my pony 40yrs ago, yes ed was a little sh** some of the time... but was wonderful MOST of the time. i have hours and hours and hours of ross riding ed, the naughty bits were less than 3 mins....( and i didnt leave anything out ) and they were only put together to show trainer WHEN HE WAS BAD HE WAS BAD did not want to send him away for two weeks and they find no problem, cos when he was good he was very good...... " A MOTHERS DREAM" lol. i could make 30 + movies of ed and ross together, but believe me after 10 mins it can get a bit boring..... not for me but you ask any friends and family.... lol..... ross loved him like everyone should love there pony, when they got that bond that ross and ed had.....
alot of kids dont have that bond anymore, the push button ponies have got only one job to do, and that is go in the show ring and beat all others, and if they dont god help them, have a tatrum and demand a new pony cos it didnt win anything. ross is not like that...  he loved ed for the friendship they had together. and that meant taking him with his faults too..... perfect ponies for perfect riders eh.... well ross is not perfect either...  
ross had fun with ed and thats what its all about, ??. ross loved ed with his faults too. ross thought he was perfect..
regards mandy


----------



## McNally (22 August 2010)

As a parent i have to agree with the horrible little bu**** threads.
Cute pony, very brave little rider but what the hell are those parents thinking- other than a lot of hits on their video.
Childrens safety should be any parents priority and that pony needs some serious work with a professional


----------



## Holly Hocks (22 August 2010)

mandy1960xx said:



			i honestly understand what everyone is saying, but we cant wrap them in cotton wool... maybe im old school,, but he was his pony he had been on lead rein with ed for some time and they had bonded so much on the ground, and ross just had dreams of riding ed up the mountain.... he spend most of his time brushing ed and telling him stories, and when ross was riding ed you could hear ross singing to him.... maybe not sweet loveable ed to everyone but he was to ross.....
i could let ross play on his playstation 24/7 he wouldnt want to but at least he cant come to harm, would i then not be reported for cruelty.... in a perfect world maybe we could wrap them in cotton wool, but you have knocks and falls in the real world and i believe ross will be able to take the knocks life has planned for him and get up and brush himself down and get back on with life.... unlike some kids who have screaming tatrums and telling there mums to get rid of that pony cos it DIDNT WIN in a jump off..... and they want a new one...... in later life when they get thrown into the real world they wont cope, and will keep running to mummy to fix everything for them. i know ross will take the knocks and get back up brush himself off and move on.... most people can see the film in the context it was meant and most comments are pos. i fully understand the neg side to.... i film ross alot, not for entertainment, but for the memories, beit good or bad.... so many have said OMG that reminds me of my pony 40yrs ago, yes ed was a little sh** some of the time... but was wonderful MOST of the time. i have hours and hours and hours of ross riding ed, the naughty bits were less than 3 mins....( and i didnt leave anything out ) and they were only put together to show trainer WHEN HE WAS BAD HE WAS BAD did not want to send him away for two weeks and they find no problem, cos when he was good he was very good...... " A MOTHERS DREAM" lol. i could make 30 + movies of ed and ross together, but believe me after 10 mins it can get a bit boring..... not for me but you ask any friends and family.... lol..... ross loved him like everyone should love there pony, when they got that bond that ross and ed had.....
alot of kids dont have that bond anymore, the push button ponies have got only one job to do, and that is go in the show ring and beat all others, and if they dont god help them, have a tatrum and demand a new pony cos it didnt win anything. ross is not like that...  he loved ed for the friendship they had together. and that meant taking him with his faults too..... perfect ponies for perfect riders eh.... well ross is not perfect either...  
ross had fun with ed and thats what its all about, ??. ross loved ed with his faults too. ross thought he was perfect..
regards mandy
		
Click to expand...

Well done for coming on here and saying that.  I totally agree with you.  You can't wrap them in cotton wool.  He was outdoors and enjoying his pony.  he didn't cry when he fell off like most spoilt brats do and will no doubt grow up to be a superb rider.  Ponies like Ed teach them how to ride, not just how to stay on.  I think you must be a great parent for allowing him to be a proper boy.  It's no wonder some boys now grow up to be such Mummy's boys and wimps when they are not allowed to do anything for fear of getting hurt! x


----------



## Snickers (22 August 2010)

What a little bugger of a pony! Very cute though


----------



## SuperSketch (22 August 2010)

mandy1960xx said:



			i honestly understand what everyone is saying, but we cant wrap them in cotton wool... maybe im old school,, but he was his pony he had been on lead rein with ed for some time and they had bonded so much on the ground, and ross just had dreams of riding ed up the mountain.... he spend most of his time brushing ed and telling him stories, and when ross was riding ed you could hear ross singing to him.... maybe not sweet loveable ed to everyone but he was to ross.....
i could let ross play on his playstation 24/7 he wouldnt want to but at least he cant come to harm, would i then not be reported for cruelty.... in a perfect world maybe we could wrap them in cotton wool, but you have knocks and falls in the real world and i believe ross will be able to take the knocks life has planned for him and get up and brush himself down and get back on with life.... unlike some kids who have screaming tatrums and telling there mums to get rid of that pony cos it DIDNT WIN in a jump off..... and they want a new one...... in later life when they get thrown into the real world they wont cope, and will keep running to mummy to fix everything for them. i know ross will take the knocks and get back up brush himself off and move on.... most people can see the film in the context it was meant and most comments are pos. i fully understand the neg side to.... i film ross alot, not for entertainment, but for the memories, beit good or bad.... so many have said OMG that reminds me of my pony 40yrs ago, yes ed was a little sh** some of the time... but was wonderful MOST of the time. i have hours and hours and hours of ross riding ed, the naughty bits were less than 3 mins....( and i didnt leave anything out ) and they were only put together to show trainer WHEN HE WAS BAD HE WAS BAD did not want to send him away for two weeks and they find no problem, cos when he was good he was very good...... " A MOTHERS DREAM" lol. i could make 30 + movies of ed and ross together, but believe me after 10 mins it can get a bit boring..... not for me but you ask any friends and family.... lol..... ross loved him like everyone should love there pony, when they got that bond that ross and ed had.....
alot of kids dont have that bond anymore, the push button ponies have got only one job to do, and that is go in the show ring and beat all others, and if they dont god help them, have a tatrum and demand a new pony cos it didnt win anything. ross is not like that...  he loved ed for the friendship they had together. and that meant taking him with his faults too..... perfect ponies for perfect riders eh.... well ross is not perfect either...  
ross had fun with ed and thats what its all about, ??. ross loved ed with his faults too. ross thought he was perfect..
regards mandy
		
Click to expand...

Tbh, I don't see why Mandy is getting stick from people about Ed. Yes I know he was obviously VERY naughty and I've gotta say that I would have loved to have ridden Ed and to have made him listen to poor little Ross but for every one of those tumbles he took off of that pony, it looks like he obviously got back on - doing that after a fall is half way to winning the battle. Ross was obviously keen and clearly loved riding Ed otherwise he wouldn't have continued. Yes, Ed probably wasn't something that would be suitable for some children but he obviously was for Ross and I don't doubt for a second that Ross learned a hell of a lot (To sit on his bum probably being the number one thing lol) while having Ed so I don't see why people are criticizing him. 

If Mandy thought Ross was in danger then I'm sure she would have done something about it and not let Ross continue riding him. She sent him away to be schooled did she not say? Basically, what I'm trying to say is that while Ed might not be everyones idea of a perfect first pony, he was obviously Ross' so instead of giving him and his poor Mum stick, how about complimenting him on what a cracking little rider he is to put up with such a naughty little pony. I hope to see him flying round XC courses before too long.


----------



## SuperSketch (22 August 2010)

Tbh, I don't see why Mandy is getting stick from people about Ed. Yes I know he was obviously VERY naughty and I've gotta say that I would have loved to have ridden Ed and to have made him listen to poor little Ross but for every one of those tumbles he took off of that pony, it looks like he obviously got back on - doing that after a fall is half way to winning the battle. Ross was obviously keen and clearly loved riding Ed otherwise he wouldn't have continued. Yes, Ed probably wasn't something that would be suitable for some children but he obviously was for Ross and I don't doubt for a second that Ross learned a hell of a lot (To sit on his bum probably being the number one thing lol) while having Ed so I don't see why people are criticizing him. 

If Mandy thought Ross was in danger then I'm sure she would have done something about it and not let Ross continue riding him. She sent him away to be schooled did she not say?Plus he was wearing a BP in most clips too. Parents are not irresponsible people and we only saw 3 minutes of how many years that this pony was ridden by Ross for so give him, the pony and his Mother a break. Basically, what I'm trying to say is that while Ed might not be everyones idea of a perfect first pony, he was obviously Ross' so instead of giving him and his poor Mum stick, how about complimenting him on what a cracking little rider he is to put up with such a naughty little pony. I hope to see him flying round XC courses before too long.


----------



## Tinypony (22 August 2010)

So,ok, the pony is "naughty", a little sh *t, and needs an adult rider to get on and show him who's boss.  
What really surprises me is that so few people who have seen the video of the pony being "good" can't see some very obvious reasons why he sometimes decides to be "bad".  That pony was putting up with a lot, it's not surprising that it started to protest from time to time.  The answer is obviously to force the pony to submit, not deal with the reason for it's behaviour.  
As for the brave little rider stuff, yes, he was very brave, and very balanced.  I guess that's all great as he didn't get badly injured.  If the same videos had been shown with a note about the little boy being injured, this thread would read very differently.


----------



## nofie (22 August 2010)

mandy1960xx said:



			i honestly understand what everyone is saying, but we cant wrap them in cotton wool... maybe im old school,, but he was his pony he had been on lead rein with ed for some time and they had bonded so much on the ground, and ross just had dreams of riding ed up the mountain.... he spend most of his time brushing ed and telling him stories, and when ross was riding ed you could hear ross singing to him.... maybe not sweet loveable ed to everyone but he was to ross.....
i could let ross play on his playstation 24/7 he wouldnt want to but at least he cant come to harm, would i then not be reported for cruelty.... in a perfect world maybe we could wrap them in cotton wool, but you have knocks and falls in the real world and i believe ross will be able to take the knocks life has planned for him and get up and brush himself down and get back on with life.... unlike some kids who have screaming tatrums and telling there mums to get rid of that pony cos it DIDNT WIN in a jump off..... and they want a new one...... in later life when they get thrown into the real world they wont cope, and will keep running to mummy to fix everything for them. i know ross will take the knocks and get back up brush himself off and move on.... most people can see the film in the context it was meant and most comments are pos. i fully understand the neg side to.... i film ross alot, not for entertainment, but for the memories, beit good or bad.... so many have said OMG that reminds me of my pony 40yrs ago, yes ed was a little sh** some of the time... but was wonderful MOST of the time. i have hours and hours and hours of ross riding ed, the naughty bits were less than 3 mins....( and i didnt leave anything out ) and they were only put together to show trainer WHEN HE WAS BAD HE WAS BAD did not want to send him away for two weeks and they find no problem, cos when he was good he was very good...... " A MOTHERS DREAM" lol. i could make 30 + movies of ed and ross together, but believe me after 10 mins it can get a bit boring..... not for me but you ask any friends and family.... lol..... ross loved him like everyone should love there pony, when they got that bond that ross and ed had.....
alot of kids dont have that bond anymore, the push button ponies have got only one job to do, and that is go in the show ring and beat all others, and if they dont god help them, have a tatrum and demand a new pony cos it didnt win anything. ross is not like that...  he loved ed for the friendship they had together. and that meant taking him with his faults too..... perfect ponies for perfect riders eh.... well ross is not perfect either...  
ross had fun with ed and thats what its all about, ??. ross loved ed with his faults too. ross thought he was perfect..
regards mandy
		
Click to expand...

Very well said. If only more parents had this attitude. So many kids are just wasting away playing their computer games. You have to take a step back and let kids be kids. We have gone crazy as a society and are too afraid to do anything. I would have hated my parents if they had stopped me from riding all of the naughty ponies during my youth. I loved them to bits and wouldn't have had it any other way.

Life is way too short to live in fear. Tomorrow you could be run over by a car, so quit worrying and enjoy it


----------



## ldlp111 (22 August 2010)

This was the naughty pony I had http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znk0SYecLgs
please I know my riding isn't great 
Actually next one I had would either go flat out or not at all


----------



## Munchkin (22 August 2010)

Brilliant video. Saw it a couple of days ago and was going to post it on here but I knew the sort of comments it'd generate by those who have incredibly high opinions of themselves.

So many of us learnt so much by riding little g*ts of ponies - the reason we can ride through most things now.  I am fed up to the back teeth of seeing little brats on push button ponies squealing when they don't win and mummy and daddy promising them a better one to ride since this one isn't good enough for the little darling.  

I bet half of those parents are on this forum, going by some of the comments. Same people who leap off and lead their horse home when it shies at a plastic bag, before bragging to everyone at the yard what a "nutcase" they have.

Sorry you felt the need to defend yourself, Mandy.


----------



## dingle12 (22 August 2010)

Yes he is a little sod but come on he didnt seem a nasty pony just a little sod i for one used to ride ponies like that and i loved it they taught me how to sit tight all kids should have one.


----------



## Cavblacks (22 August 2010)

Couldnt agree more Munchkin, when I was younger the naughtier the pony the better!!!


----------



## courage_uk (22 August 2010)

OMG that kid is hard core and that pony is soo naughty im weak at the knees... ten mins later and i am still chuckling away


----------



## Pedantic (22 August 2010)

Brill


----------



## itsme123 (22 August 2010)

I confess to having a similar pony. Just smaller, and black . 

He's a legend, he truly is, he can take the tiniest of tots and look after them. He'll potter round the yard with a tiny on his back all day long. Kiddies climb on him, bounce along on his back, he truly is such an angel. Anyone who knows him will vouch for this. Everyone adores him.

With my 5yo daughter he's great, she can canter and jump him off the lead rein. 

My 10yo son? Sometimes just going forwards in a walk means a full on bucking bronco.  My kids watched that video squealing with laughter "It's Mickey's big brother!!!!!" 

He's had other jockeys on him, and has been a saint, then again, he's stood on his hind legs in the ring too.... 

ONLY with older 'more capable' children though. He knows when he shouldn't do it, ie when he's got a small child on him. If he's having a bad day and an older kid's on him he'll play merry hell. 

He's now teaching my friend's 2yo son to ride, and she's been around horses all her life and thinks he's amazing too. 

Just because a pony can be a bit naughty doesn't mean they're worthless. My son consequently has a backside like glue....


----------



## mle22 (22 August 2010)

Munchkin said:



			Brilliant video. Saw it a couple of days ago and was going to post it on here but I knew the sort of comments it'd generate by those who have incredibly high opinions of themselves.

So many of us learnt so much by riding little g*ts of ponies - the reason we can ride through most things now.  I am fed up to the back teeth of seeing little brats on push button ponies squealing when they don't win and mummy and daddy promising them a better one to ride since this one isn't good enough for the little darling.  

I bet half of those parents are on this forum, going by some of the comments. Same people who leap off and lead their horse home when it shies at a plastic bag, before bragging to everyone at the yard what a "nutcase" they have. quote)

My children were not little brats or spolit, neither did they have push button ponies. Their ponies did occassionally buck, spook stop at jumps etc etc but I wouldn't have put them on a pony like this little sod. I liked them too much! It is perfectly possible to learn to ride well on a civilised pony. my daughter now competes up to 2* eventing. Why would you risk your child's limbs and life on a pony that was constantly trying to deck its rider. In other contexts treating your child like this would constitute abuse. By the way I competed a lot myself and know that accidents happen with ponies and horses - but I am of the opinion that you try to mimimise risk, especially where your children are concerned.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Carefreegirl (22 August 2010)

That is pure genius. I need a Tenna lady after watching that. What a Super star that lad is and that pony, well what can you say ? Does the clipped in 'E' stand for Ed or Evil ?


----------



## Peanot (22 August 2010)

I have to agree with the people that are cringing at that video. I have a son, 15 now but when he was that age, I wouldn`t dream of putting him on a pony like that.  My heart was in my mouth watching some of the things in that video and I`d be 100 times worse if it was my own son. He could have easily been badly injured or worse. Admittedly some little bits were funny but not when he was falling off. Poor little mite.


----------



## FRESHMAN (22 August 2010)

To Mandy (Grandma) I dont post many replies on here these days, but after watching that video I just have to say. WOW what a fantastic, unspoilt little grandson you have. Yes I did have my heart in my mouth on a few occasions. However, not for many years have I seen such a well balanced little rider. Talk about learning why you have to sit up & sit on your bottom. Ross deserves a medal. Yes he makes mistakes, he is a young child & that pony does not give him an easy time. If he doesnt become a top rider one day I will be amazed. & trust me I have seen plenty go through the ranks. Oh, & can I adopt him please?


----------



## Dottie (22 August 2010)

I saw this this morning on a friends wall on Facebook(I actually thought it was a friend of my friends pony! )

What a little horror! But such a brave little jockey though! But my heart was in my mouth when he had his foot stuck in his stirrup! Thats my worse nightmare!

I thought my pony was naughty when i was little, but Ed is something else!


----------



## nofie (22 August 2010)

All the moaners should watch this video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxfBUK569tc&feature=related


----------



## nofie (22 August 2010)

nofie said:



			All the moaners should watch this video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxfBUK569tc&feature=related

Click to expand...

And this one 

http://www.youtube.com/user/mandy1960xx#p/u/3/DSB6YFO5Lbc



What a cutie.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (22 August 2010)

Ok - I have watched Ed being good so in context he is about average for a naughty pony - so I take back what I said earlier -sorry. 

Plus now I come to think of it I remember my first pony chucking me off the first time I sat on it and then I spent 6 months leading him up the lane because he was so nappy I couldn't ride him and then my first ride on the downs he galloped all the way home and I received a round of applause when he arrived back at the yard and I was still on him. (hill was in full view of stables so everyone on the yard could see what happened).


----------



## nofie (22 August 2010)

sussexbythesea said:



			Ok - I have watched Ed being good so in context he is about average for a naughty pony - so I take back what I said earlier -sorry. 

Plus now I come to think of it I remember my first pony chucking me off the first time I sat on it and then I spent 6 months leading him up the lane because he was so nappy I couldn't ride him and then my first ride on the downs he galloped all the way home and I received a round of applause when he arrived back at the yard and I was still on him. (hill was in full view of stables so everyone on the yard could see what happened).
		
Click to expand...

Those are the kind of memories that stick with you


----------



## TicTac (22 August 2010)

Naughty naughty Ed but Ross?.....................what a little superstar.


----------



## Carefreegirl (23 August 2010)

Can we had them as official mascots to the 2012 Olympic equestrian team please ????


----------



## Toffee44 (23 August 2010)

What a little S**t hehehe. Although i bet he was probably loved!!

I was wetting my self when he stopped to roll classic!!


----------



## LivingTheDream92 (23 August 2010)

what a way to learn! XD
what i love is how happy the kid is and how much he loves his pony! i have kids at my yard that would be getting so stroppy and screaming for their mum because the pony wont do what its told. its nice to see a kid enjoying it, not just wanting to make it do what they want


----------



## S_Farrah (23 August 2010)

WOW. What a great little rider he is!  Puts me to shame  
Thanks for sharing


----------



## eventingannie (23 August 2010)

Gucci_b said:



			This pony is very naughty, but the rider is very, very brave by not giving up....

[youtube]aUaP0t5IUnM[/youtube]
		
Click to expand...

What a little horror - the rider will learn to stick on anything with a pony like that!!


----------



## Bal Birnie (23 August 2010)

Where can we get in touch with Ross  - I need him to sort my horse out!!


----------



## stilltrying (23 August 2010)

Rowreach said:



			I have never said anything like this on hho before but ^^^ is a load of ******** 



Click to expand...


Awww...thanks.  

We had a pony just like that at my old RS, knew all the tricks in the book.  Ya know, back in the day before the parents sued when their kids fell off?!  And my friend had another one, when we could get him to move (which wasn't very often) and when we weren't falling off, we would practice falling off, cantering along and throwing ourselves off!


----------



## happyhack (23 August 2010)

QR

That pony reminds me of Merrylegs 

[youtube]3bSv0Gd8q8E[/youtube]


----------



## RSL (23 August 2010)

That little boy is a fantastic rider and have guts to get back on.

Personally knowing the pony was like this I wouldn't let my child on him but I know its easier said then when you have a horse mad, fearless child that won't have none of it.


----------



## samantha1973 (23 August 2010)

thanks this clip had me in tears of laughter, what a naughty but extremely cute pony.  Well done to Ed for staying with it and keeping riding, good luck with the future and hope your pony behaves.


----------



## Booboos (23 August 2010)

So by the logic in some of these posts, Ed the pony would be an ideal pony for an RS. He would unload kid after kid, time after time, teaching them invaluable riding skills (what these may be I am not too sure yet). I am sure his value has sky-rocketed since posting this video, any parent would pay over the top for such a gem of a pony which could guarrantee their toddler a whole page to himself in the equestrian record books for number of falls. 

Anyone care to guess a price for such a gem of a pony? Since a safe pony would be about 1-2k, I would imagine such a reliable accident machine would be at least 4-6k - start the bidding war! I just can't believe Ross's parents sold Ed, nothing short of child abuse that!

And here's me thinking that developing an independent seat, work with no stirrups and lunging was the way to go. If I'm lucky maybe I can find a bigger version of Ed, fall off 10 times a day and really improve those dressage scores I've been struggling with!


----------



## LauraEC (23 August 2010)

what a little monster of a pony! hahha i thought my old pony was bad but that takes it to a new level 
what a way to start though, sure he makes a fantastic little rider now aha xx


----------



## 4faults (27 August 2010)

ONly just caught this thread. What a monster pony!!! Fab little jockey I hope hes still riding and enjoying it after all that. And after the pony got down and rolled with him I would have got on it myself and given it a hiding!!!


----------



## saraho (27 August 2010)

I am shocked that people find this so funny! 

I agree that all ponies can be naughty but this pony does not even give the poor boy a chance, and it made me cringe to watch such a young child to be dragged and trampled on. 

If I knew a pony was capable of this I would not be putting my young child on board!

He does not look like he is enjoying himself. Get him a pony he can have fum with


----------



## Willowview (27 August 2010)

I can see dangerous side but if the kid was happy to get back on and not pressured I don't think that is wrong. At the end of the day he was in a sand school and because of his experiances may be able to sit on a horse in a far more dangerous situation such as on a road. We have a pony like this at our yard which I must ride once a week yestersday he slated me twice bit sore today but it just makes me more determined to get on and try again. Ponies can be a great leveller and reminder a good rider isn't always one who can get their well behaved horse into the perfect outline


----------



## eatonbraynat (27 August 2010)

What a horrid little pony, but that kid is so persistant!!


----------



## mandy1960xx (16 September 2010)

to all the persons who thought ed should have been made into dog food. you see how much this boy loved him...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoVjpCsu-58


----------



## polopony (16 September 2010)

Hahaha I could learn alot from this little boys stickability! Love the fact he's constantly smiling


----------



## keanmu (16 September 2010)

nasty piece of work but that kid is going to be one heck of a rider in the future.


----------



## Queenbee87 (16 September 2010)

I want that pony.....although it probably wouldn't be able to buck or tank off with me on it


----------



## asterid (16 September 2010)

I have to say, I did find that very funny! I hope he doesn't want to re-produce, bet his bits are sore! 

Loved the video of him cuddling the pony. He obviously loves the little so an so!


----------



## QUICKFIRE (16 September 2010)

mandy1960xx said:



			to all the persons who thought ed should have been made into dog food. you see how much this boy loved him...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoVjpCsu-58

Click to expand...

Your son is nobodys responsible but your own. Take no notice of the PC brigade, should imagine many a good rider started this way, your lad is very brave, and its brill he loves his pony, this has got to be better than sitting in front of a TV playing mind numbing games!


----------



## Honey08 (16 September 2010)

Initially, on watching this video I was laughing - just a typical naughty pony - seen loads of them - 12h of height, 18h of atitude..  After a few minutes I was uncomfortable seeing the child on the verge of getting hurt so many times, and wanted to get on the little swine and sort it out!

After reading more of this post, and realising that it was a compilation put together for when the pony went for schooling, and reading Mandy's explanation it made more sense.  Also the videos of it being good showed it wasn't a total headcase afterall...

I wouldn't say that it was hysterical, but entertaining to be reminded of the various "welsh mountain dragons" that I've had contact with over the years.  I wouldn't slate the parents, nor say they were right.  They sounded like they tried hard to sort things out.  My son had a Welsh section A that started off very naughty - I though of selling it, then the boy grew a bit and the pony turned into an angel.  A friend's daughter's child had a very similar pony, which is now almost perfect now that she's almost out growing it.  Thats the thing with a lot of ponies - they're clever little things, that put up with more beginners than most other size of horse, and fight back now and again!  I've seen quite a few riding school ponies over the years that couldn't be left alone with children!  If some of these ponies were 16h we wouldn't get on them.  And yes these ponies can turn us into great riders.  They can also scare the ***** out of some kids.  You have to know when the rider is in danger or going to lose its nerve...  Its easy to say that you learn an independant seat on the lunge bla bla, but life is not always like that, and many who learn on perfect horses on the lunge get a shock when they get on a "real" horse...

In summary, I think this video is neither a video of perfect horsemanship, funny as heck, or appalling.  You've got to put it into perspective!


----------



## Mike007 (16 September 2010)

Great kid ,gutsy! Shame no one shortend his stirrups a bit.He would have had a fighting chance then.


----------



## missparis (17 September 2010)

I have been in hysterics for the past 3 minutes! What a great little rider - if he keeps at it, I am sure we will all hear of him in the future!


----------



## Lexie81 (17 September 2010)

What a naughty mean little pony. I am sure that there is a reason why he behaves like that, but personally i would never let my 7 year old ride a pony as bady behaved as that, fair enough every pony has its quirks and it's good for children to learn on a pony that isnt a push button ride - our little girls pony can be a right little monkey when he wants to be -but there are times during that vid that really made me cringe especailly when he had his feet stuck in the stirrups and was being dragged.


----------



## TallyHo123 (17 September 2010)

Brilliant! Tbh don't think the parents would keep making him get on if he didn't want to.
I rode ponies like that as a child and I'm still here to tell the tale.


----------



## mandy1960xx (17 September 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoVjpCsu-58

here are some more clips of ross riding ed, you will see how much ross loved ed..so for the few who made comments that ed should have been SHOT AND MADE INTO DOG FOOD, this is a short film of the bond and love that ross had for ed. please note that the feed he is given is 1/2 carrot and small handful of low cal chaff. ross always liked to say thankyou. just thought i would add that before some people decide that i am killing ed, we always watched his weight and was checked over by vet every year. we did our best for ed not to put weight on, which as you know is not easy with sec a welsh ponies as they can live on fresh air... the vet was always happy with him....for those who never have anything nice to say... hope you approve


----------



## DragonSlayer (17 September 2010)

mandy1960xx said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoVjpCsu-58

here are some more clips of ross riding ed, you will see how much ross loved ed..so for the few who made comments that ed should have been SHOT AND MADE INTO DOG FOOD, this is a short film of the bond and love that ross had for ed. please note that the feed he is given is 1/2 carrot and small handful of low cal chaff. ross always liked to say thankyou. just thought i would add that before some people decide that i am killing ed, we always watched his weight and was checked over by vet every year. we did our best for ed not to put weight on, which as you know is not easy with sec a welsh ponies as they can live on fresh air... the vet was always happy with him....for those who never have anything nice to say... hope you approve
		
Click to expand...

The question is - is is right to put a child in danger? and YES...it WAS dangerous, I would NEVER put my son on a pony like that, and he is a superb little rider by riding ponies who have a few better manners than Ed.

It's not a case of approving in my case, if someone wants to put their child in such a situation, then go ahead, but it's not something I would do.... I value my son's neck. People saying 'but it teaches them to ride' is a complete load of b*llocks.


----------



## Holly Hocks (17 September 2010)

mandy1960xx said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoVjpCsu-58

here are some more clips of ross riding ed, you will see how much ross loved ed..so for the few who made comments that ed should have been SHOT AND MADE INTO DOG FOOD, this is a short film of the bond and love that ross had for ed. please note that the feed he is given is 1/2 carrot and small handful of low cal chaff. ross always liked to say thankyou. just thought i would add that before some people decide that i am killing ed, we always watched his weight and was checked over by vet every year. we did our best for ed not to put weight on, which as you know is not easy with sec a welsh ponies as they can live on fresh air... the vet was always happy with him....for those who never have anything nice to say... hope you approve
		
Click to expand...

I already commented on this earlier.  Great boy you have there, great rider and so nice to see a child who respects and loves his pony so much.  Ignore the health and safety advisors on here who seem to want to dictate what you let your little boy do.  It is just as easy to get hurt tripping over a paving stone.  Well done and keep letting him enjoy himself x


----------



## pastie2 (17 September 2010)

Rebelzmum said:



			I already commented on this earlier.  Great boy you have there, great rider and so nice to see a child who respects and loves his pony so much.  Ignore the health and safety advisors on here who seem to want to dictate what you let your little boy do.  It is just as easy to get hurt tripping over a paving stone.  Well done and keep letting him enjoy himself x
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely as the above!!! Happy boy, very happy pony, that combination will make a very good jockey. I bet most of our National Hunt jockeys had a pony just like that!!


----------



## HappyHorses:) (17 September 2010)

O Ross and Ed are both brill!!!!

Ross has a great attitude and is a fab little rider and as for Ed, I would love him as a pony for my nices and nephews 

The best bit is when Ed lies down! 'I'll get you off one way or another!'  A pony I broke in used to try this trick the little blighter.

Mandy fab kid you have there.


----------



## scally (17 September 2010)

Love this video have seen it so many times and makes me roar with laughter everytime.

As to those complaining you were obviously not bought up in the era that a lot of us were when ponies did behave like this and you learnt to ride, you took the rough with the smooth and those that kept on riding were the ones that learnt to ride.  Ed is not a nasty pony, he is a pony and doing what ponies do, most of our riding school ponies used to bolt with us to the gate and deposit you there, the stirrups very unfortunate but it was not the ponies fault his foot got stuck, I agree not nice but it happens.  Also it is a compilation of clips, looking at how good Ed can be I would say he is the perfect childs pony, as he is just like a child, most of the time angelic, but give an inch they take a mile, and can really through a tantrum when they want .

As has been said a million times on this thread before a lot of our eventers, sj etc started on ponies like Ed if you read their biographies and look were they are now.

Best of luck to Ross, and seriously wish him well for the future the kid certainly has the "x" factor with his pony and Ed well he obviously thinks his job is to teach kids to ride.


----------



## Natch (17 September 2010)

Ias this thread resurrected? Just wanted to add myself to the list of people who support the parents of this child.

Isn't it all academic in any case now, I'm sure Ed has been retired to be a driving pony?


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (18 September 2010)

I think the mother ought to be ashamed of herself.  

What a great little boy. I really hope he doesn't get badly injured and he soon finds a more genuine pony before he gets hurt and loses his nerve.


----------



## Mike007 (18 September 2010)

Having had ample experienceof the "Edds" of this world, I would say that despite his actions,he does seem to know when not to push his rider into real danger. Even the stirrups incident, he doesnt exploit it.He is a pony doing what ponys do best. Hell, as a kid , my instructions were ,WHEN (not if) Pluto threw me off,not to get up but lie absolutely flat,because he would kick me if I got up!he was ,to be honest ,one nasty *******, but I loved him.


----------



## horsey4life (18 September 2010)

That is such a little rat! I can't believe how well he rides - at 6 I'd be a wreck on the floor.


----------



## dozzie (18 September 2010)

Ross is a cracking little rider.

As for the pony the thing that raised alarm bells was when he rolled whilst being ridden. Years ago we had a welsh Sec a at livery who, in hindsight, must have had some sort of physical problem. She would roll in the road. But scans werent available and insurance wasnt common. She too was sold to a driving home.

I think they did right to sell him to a driving home. Hope Ed has found his niche and Ross carries on enjoying riding.


----------

